# Hello! Is my beautiful kitten a Ragdoll or a Balinese?



## FilmmakerCatLady (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm new to the forum and wanted to say hello and introduce myself and cats. I have two cats and both were rescues. One is a lovely and spirited calico and then, I recently adopted a kitten that is the sweetest purr machine I've ever met. She appears like a Balinese with the triangular head and dark seal points and has the graceful, long limbs and body of a Balinese breed, but she also flops in my arms and goes limp just like a Ragdoll. She has a few white spots where her color points are and her ears are a muddling of chocolate and dark brown. She also has multi-colored mittens on two opposite paws, the others are regular brown and end at above her feet like socks. Her paws are very large size-wise, too. Her body is ivory with light brown coloring and her tail is a smokey grey color. Her eyes are a beautiful shade of blue, like a robin's egg. Her coat though isn't as fluffy as a lot of Ragdoll kitten pictures that I've seen, but she's also only 4 months. She weighs about 4.4 pounds already. She's extremely social with my other cat, even dominating her, pouncing on her, etc. She is definitely a lap cat and loves being held. Also, she loves to perch on my shoulder! Curious to hear what you all think!  What kind of kitten do I have!?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can definitely see traits of certain breeds, but without papers, she's a moggie, a regular cat. Gorgeous, and she sounds super sweet. Her weight is normal, my twins weighed their age until they reached 8 months. So six months old, six pounds, seven months old, seven pounds, etc.


----------



## FilmmakerCatLady (Jan 19, 2021)

Thank you! 

I'm not worried about papers or anything like that, I'm not a big fan of that sort of thing. With or without papers, she will still have a specific genetic makeup. I'm still planning on doing a DNA test on her to determine breed(s), but before I do, I'd love to know what breed you think she more strongly resembles. Thank you!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She definitely has Siamese in her. Maybe a Siamese mix. She could very well be Balinese though. I don't think she's a ragdoll. Maybe a Ragamese, which is a Siamese and ragdoll mix. She's a cutie! Please, tell us the results from the DNA test.


----------

